# 64 GTO Engine Swap



## King_Chazbo (Jul 24, 2014)

Getting ready to swap out the engine for my 64 GTO. It currently has a 326 from '67 in it (don't know how it got there). At any rate, it's developed a loud ticking sound coming from the bottom of the engine. Rather than fix it, I'm going to use it as an opportunity to upgrade it to a 400 and am targeting 400hp. I'm on a budget build and am looking for a fun driver that's not an exact restoration, so we'll re-use as much of my stuff as possible but upgrade where needed to get to the 400hp target. 

After looking around quite a bit online and elsewhere, I've decided to take some advice from this site (and others) and talk with Mr. Peabody (Jim Lenhart) at Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the ***** Engine!

Initial discussions have gone well. Great guy! Currently waiting for him to send me a quote and am preparing to pull the motor (my first time). Gotta start by finding a good 400 block. Jim will be looking for one as well.

I'll update accordingly and post pictures as I progress. Should be an easy swap to many of you, but will be a fun and challenging end of this year for me.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Doing one myself. My latest project is a 64 wagon. Been setting since 88 and had a dang Olds engine in it. That is already gone. Working on cleaning the engine bay and getting it ready for a 65 389 that needs a new home. Good luck with your project. Les


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

One thing for sure: once you get the engine in, it will run and hold up better than most with CVMS doing the build. Good choice there, and one headache eliminated!


----------



## King_Chazbo (Jul 24, 2014)

*Updated to GTO engine change project*

Well, we got things moving on the engine swap project. Been working with Jim learning all kinds of good stuff- he's one sharp dude and easy to work with!

We agreed on putting in a 400 with a 461 stroker kit. Jim says it should get me to my >400hp target a lot less "rowdy" than going with a more highly cammed 400. Plus it should get better gas milage and eliminate the need for putting in a stall in my 350 transmission. Given that I won't need the stall, the cost of the 461 build will be about the same, but more "street-able" than the 400 solution.

Some deets on what he's building...a 400 with a 461 kit, Comp 275DEH cam, Zero decked D-port small chamber heads with CVMS "love" given to them, AED 850 HO dp carb. I'm leaning toward some Pontiac HO factory headers, but this pushes my budget WAY out of what I want to spend mainly because it'll also require a new exhaust system (currently has 1.5" exhaust, but will need 2.5" one). I'm estimating this header upgrade cost to come in around $800-$1000 ($350 for the headers, $500 for complete new exhaust)- money I hadn't planned for. One of my "car guy" buddies tells me "you can't put a budget together when rebuilding stuff like this". It's easier for him to say...he has more money than me :wink2: 

I'm mostly thinking about skimping on the exhaust/headers and just sticking with the std manifolds and 1.5" exhaust right now, but I know this is going to really reduce performance. Plus trying to change them later will be a pain. But $$$ talks, and sometimes sacrifices must be made. Anyway, haven't decided yet.

On another note, I got the existing 326 pulled out last weekend. Everything came apart very nice and smooth. Overall, the engine internals look great, but haven't cracked the heads just yet. Also found that the butterfly valve in the drivers side exhaust manifold was rusted COMPLETELY in the shut position. Had to beat the crap out of it to free it up, so it's likely been that way for quite a while. Explains my previous performance issues with the 326! If I do re-use the manifolds, I'm thinking I'll have this valve removed so I don't have to worry about it ever again. Not concerned about cold weather heat-up since this will be a "fair weather" ride when it's done.

If anyone needs a 1967 326 HO block and heads- let me know.

Comments/suggestions definitely welcome. Pictures attached.


----------

